# Poll - Places to buy praying mantids



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

Yo, little poll.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2007)

What's wrong with here?


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2007)

You forgot mantid forum. :!:


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

If I put Mantid Forum here, then everyone would probably vote for it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2007)

:shock: I don't believe it, no really people here seem to be very honest for the most part, I think if they like a place they will say so, check out the breeders feedback list, at least here u get to see who is trustworthy and who is not. :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

All right, all right, I added it. Now will you vote? I'm curious.


----------



## markdneck (Jun 2, 2007)

The owner, Mr Barta is a good, honest guy. One place you left off that is also good with a very informative site is "Bugs in Cyberspace" He has lots of stuff besides Mantids like Ant lions and other educatibakl ger for kids.


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry, but I can't edit it anymore for some reason.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't realy say anything about this because i've only done buisiness with mantiskingdom.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

Erm, I've only ever bought mantises from Yen.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

Where is "Mantidstore.com"?? I couldn't access the site.



> I can't realy say anything about this because i've only done buisiness with mantiskingdom.


Mark, you dissappoint me! how could you forget about the desert pebble mantis you got from me!! :wink: I am old but still remember you know :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2007)

You forgot loads!

insectstore.com (naturally  )

bugzuk.com

virginiacheeseman.co.uk

bugsdirectuk.com

faunology.com

livemantis.com

praying-mantids.co.uk

exotic-pets.co.uk

bugsincyberspace.com

phasmidsincyberspace.com


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

> You forgot loads! insectstore.com (naturally  )
> 
> bugzuk.com
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't know there were that many places  .


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 5, 2007)

I voted for here because i have bought from two people that advertised on this site and from bugzuk (martin french) think thats on ians missed list


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought here would win...


----------

